# Tilapia butterkoferi



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Just wondering what you'd say the minimum tank size for a breeding pair would be? Also, I know with most fish the whole pointed or rounded fin method is not accurate for sexing, but with some it's a pretty good indicator...yay or nay with these guys?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

They need a tank at least 18 inches wide with 24 being optimal.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say at least a 100 gallon, and that probably isn't enough.

They get pretty big and the male will get very aggressive towards the female. I've had mine for 15 years, he's about 15 inches and very thick.

You will need to have an area the female can escape from the male, I've seen egg crates, with a small opening for the female used to separate an area for the female.

Here is how big he is in my 125.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mmm yes, that's what I figured. I was planning on at least a 120gal for the baby that I currently have (assuming it's a male) when it's grown up. I figured with the aggression rep these guys have, a breeding pair would need a massive tank.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

A six foot tank would be the bare minimum, 125 - 150 gallon. You may want to consider a strong divider as well. An eight foot 250 gallon would be ideal. I once sold some fish to a fella with a gorgeous 250 with a pair and no divider and about two dozen _Syno. multipunctatus_.


----------

